# Advice needed, Rats in the rabbittry



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 21, 2019)

Ok, so I have had rabbits since January-ish and no issues with pests up until a month ago. I have killed 7 rats using a snap trap but they just keep coming. Last night I spotted two, tried to whack one with a stick but the buggers are fast. 

My rabbittry is set up with wire cages hanging from a roofed frame with tarps on the sides to keep out sun/weather. It backs up to a shipping container. The rats are climbing up the frame and I think they are eating the rabbit food, I have to replace at least one rabbit's feed each morning because it is layered with rat poop. They are sifter feeders - where can I find lids to fit the feeders, or suggestions to make some?

Any suggestions for killing the rats more successfully besides poison? I know that would work but I worry what else would be poisoned if the dead rat gets eaten by something.


----------



## secuono (Aug 21, 2019)

Wrap the cages in hardware cloth to keep rats out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)

Use crocks inside the rabbits cages to feed, ...that's  what I do here so nonthing can get at their food, any spills the chickens get them for me...the chickens freely go under the rabbits hutchs that are 4 ' above ground and are all hardware cloth with 18" tile for resting feet.
Rats are nasty, can you put the poison on top of the cargo container ? A poisoned rat will seek water...leave a bucket of water on top of the cargo container also.....just a thought ......and good luck at killing off the rat population


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2019)

Look on YouTube for water bucket traps. You may need to use a trash can for depth to keep them from jumping out


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 21, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Look on YouTube for water bucket traps. You may need to use a trash can for depth to keep them from jumping out


 forgot about them..awesome  thought !


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 21, 2019)

The water bucket traps work!! I use them


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I will definitely look into the water bucket traps. 

I am fairly certain that the rats aren't getting into the cages, but I think they can reach through them. They are climbing on top, so feeding in a crock inside the cage won't necessarily keep them from pooping on the feed. Maybe I need to put a tarp directly over the top of the cage, but I'm worried how hot that might make it. 

I haven't checked yet this morning to see if the traps caught anything last night. Hopefully it did.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 22, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Thanks everyone! I will definitely look into the water bucket traps.
> 
> I am fairly certain that the rats aren't getting into the cages, but I think they can reach through them. They are climbing on top, so feeding in a crock inside the cage won't necessarily keep them from pooping on the feed. Maybe I need to put a tarp directly over the top of the cage, but I'm worried how hot that might make it.
> 
> I haven't checked yet this morning to see if the traps caught anything last night. Hopefully it did.




Do the rats get into  your poultry ?


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 22, 2019)

Have you heard of RatX?
It's a natural poison that doesn't effect other animals...it works with the digestive system of rats/mice only and all it does is it turns off the signals to the brain that tell them to drink water...so they die of dehydration. I haven't used it, but I know a few people who do and they all say it works great


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 22, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Do the rats get into  your poultry ?


They are trying, but I have the chicken tractors wrapped with 1 inch mesh, and the quail cages use 1/2 inch mesh. So far no injuries/fatalities I could say we're caused by the rats. I can definitely tell they are trying to get at the feed in the quail room though, and eating any eggs left out by accident.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 22, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Have you heard of RatX?
> It's a natural poison that doesn't effect other animals...it works with the digestive system of rats/mice only and all it does is it turns off the signals to the brain that tell them to drink water...so they die of dehydration. I haven't used it, but I know a few people who do and they all say it works great


I will have to look into this, that might work. My boyfriend really wants to just poison them so this might be a good way to do so without harming anything else.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 22, 2019)

Ok, just ordered a bag of RatX and a rolling log trap. I have a bucket we can sacrifice to the trap, so we will try the trap first, if that doesn't work then add poison. If the trap works I can return the poison unopened.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 22, 2019)

Also, the traps didn't catch anything last night


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 22, 2019)

I hope you get it under control! I'm sure with all your methods, it'll work


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 23, 2019)

I rebaited the snap traps with peanut butter and part of a corn chip. They are the reusable Tomcat traps, they have worked great so far. There was at least one rodent out there when I turned out the rabbit light, hopefully it will check out the trap...


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2019)

Maybe get a Jack Russel Terrier? LOL


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Maybe get a Jack Russel Terrier? LOL


Oh no! I had a Russel once and that dog was a nightmare!
I have met some I like though...and for whatever reason they all seem to live past 20 years.
There are 4 (all different owners) that come to the clinic that are over 20  But still just as hyper!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 24, 2019)

So, nothing in either trap yesterday, and this morning both traps are missing. Gone. No where to be seen. 

Last time this happened a rat had run past and the trap snapped on one back leg, rat kept going until the trap got stuck in a fence. I found it a day later and put the rat out of its misery. I will keep searching but I guess I need to buy some more traps and drill a hole through so I can attach a wire and stake. 

I received the rolling log trap yesterday but didn't have time to set it up. It's getting set up today and hopefully it will work.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 24, 2019)

Had a mouse get one leg caught and ran -- right into another trap.  There was a lot of smacking a clacking going on when I found it.   Then, unhooked one at a time to play "swim away" in the spiral flush.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 24, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Had a mouse get one leg caught and ran -- right into another trap.  There was a lot of smacking a clacking going on when I found it.   Then, unhooked one at a time to play "swim away" in the spiral flush.


Yeah, that's kinda what I did on the one with the leg stuck. I just grabbed the second trap and pushed it right up next to the head. When it turned around to see what I was up to it set off the trap.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 24, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Had a mouse get one leg caught and ran -- right into another trap.  There was a lot of smacking a clacking going on when I found it.   Then, unhooked one at a time to play "swim away" in the spiral flush.


The same thing happened to me yesterday ha ha! Got it's back leg caught, then ran head first into the next trap


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 26, 2019)

I think I have talented mice/rats. Only one trap tripped last night, but two taken out..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 26, 2019)

My gosh, you sure do grow those rats big  out there ,  congradulatios  on a nice catch


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 26, 2019)

Well done! I have those same mice in my house...just caught one last night


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Well done! I have those same mice in my house...just caught one last night



You call that a mouse sure don't  want to see any of  the rats yall got up in them dang hills


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You call that a mouse sure don't  want to see any of  the rats yall got up in them dang hills


You should see the rats we had in Hawaii...
I love rats though...I had a few as pets and one of them was a Rex (curly coat) named Dobby and he lived to be 5 years old  I miss him, he knew more tricks than my dog!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 27, 2019)

@B&B Happy goats 
This is a Norway rat, had a lot of these in Hawaii! They get about 2lbs


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> @B&B Happy goats
> This is a Norway rat, had a lot of these in Hawaii! They get about 2lbs
> View attachment 65668


some where  someone  would call that dinner


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 27, 2019)

Yikes!  That gives me a whole body shiver - and not in a good way.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 27, 2019)

Those are little compared to the Hutia around Guantanamo Bay Cuba.    They call them Banana Rats and they can get up to 18 pounds.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 27, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> They call them Banana Rats and they can get up to 18 pounds.


The things nightmares are made of.....


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 27, 2019)

Now I feel like I need to weigh the next one I catch..


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

It looks pretty big in the picture......., well ...big enough I would want it gone.


----------



## bluemaranfan (Aug 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Look on YouTube for water bucket traps. You may need to use a trash can for depth to keep them from jumping out


These work great! I recommend.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 29, 2019)

The rolling log trap has finally claimed it's first rodent. Score is now 9 snap trap, 1 rolling log trap. Hopefully the score will increase in the morning.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2019)

Winner!


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 29, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 30, 2019)

New score: 9 snap trap, 2 rolling log trap. Darn rodents just keep coming. 

We are going to move the shipping container (with quail) and rabbit hutches to my folks house so we can get the house on the market. Not sure if I'm more worried about transporting rodents to my folks house or leaving them behind.. or worse, both?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 5, 2019)

Forgot to post yesterday, haven't checked yet this morning. 9 snap trap and 3 rolling log. This last mouse was almost piebald? paint? colored. It had white splotches. Can wild field mice be multi colored or is it possible that it was a feral former pet or the offspring of such?


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmm...I thought wild mice only came in agouti! Must have a pet mouse in its bloodline somewhere!


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 5, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> They call them Banana Rats and they can get up to 18 pounds.


Only just seen this, but am squirming at the thought.......eugh.


B&B Happy goats said:


> some where someone would call that dinner


 Oh....our minds think alike (except I was thinking of the 18 pounder......) Now coming from the lips of a strict vegetarian, this will sound strange....but I'd be tempted to eat that damned thing out of spite. If it tasted bad it would just convince me that I am right to not eat meat, and that maybe beef, lamb etc tastes the same. I have no idea what they taste like.
Anyway enough of my weird thoughts.....I like the idea of the rolling log. Does it work for those huge black water rats that are good swimmers? 
With regard to multi-coloured mice....I guess somebody lost a pet or two. A few white splodges could just mean partial albinism. A local park when I lived in the city had multi-coloured rabbits due to somebody releasing a couple of pets there....interesting, at least.
That stuff which rats eat and which swells up in the guts and basically explodes their bowels sounds horrific, but is said to work well, particularly if a dish of cola is left out which they then drink.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 5, 2019)

@Sheepshape...if you decide  to eat a big fat rat, please take pictures ...before and after


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> before and after


Wouldn't you like me to take a pic. with the tail still hanging out of my mouth?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 5, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Only just seen this, but am squirming at the thought.......eugh.
> Oh....our minds think alike (except I was thinking of the 18 pounder......) Now coming from the lips of a strict vegetarian, this will sound strange....but I'd be tempted to eat that damned thing out of spite. If it tasted bad it would just convince me that I am right to not eat meat, and that maybe beef, lamb etc tastes the same. I have no idea what they taste like.
> Anyway enough of my weird thoughts.....I like the idea of the rolling log. Does it work for those huge black water rats that are good swimmers?
> With regard to multi-coloured mice....I guess somebody lost a pet or two. A few white splodges could just mean partial albinism. A local park when I lived in the city had multi-coloured rabbits due to somebody releasing a couple of pets there....interesting, at least.
> That stuff which rats eat and which swells up in the guts and basically explodes their bowels sounds horrific, but is said to work well, particularly if a dish of cola is left out which they then drink.


I think the rolling log would work for any rodent, regardless if they are normally good swimmers. The premise is that the log is over a bucket or large container (filled with water) with vertical sides. The rodents can't climb out and eventually drown. If you want live rodents you could use sawdust or hay/straw instead of water.

I think I need a bigger bucket/container to get the big rats, so far my rolling log trap has only caught mice sized critters.

I did check the traps after I posted earlier and we are now at 10 snap trap and 3 rolling log.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 5, 2019)

To drown the rats, their feet can’t touch bottom. If their feet touch bottom, they can jump out and rats are good jumpers.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 5, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Wouldn't you like me to take a pic. with the tail still hanging out of my mouth?



Only if you are willing


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 5, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Only if you are willing


You guys are too funny!


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 6, 2019)

Having consulted Google, Banana rat seems to refer to one of several species including the Cuban hutia, the Jamaican coney, the Caviomo etc.....and looks like a coypu. Now  guinea pigs are edible sick), presumably, Banana rats are also. However, having seen that face........I'd keep it as (yet another) pet.

I don't have much of a rodent problem, attributable to a 'hunter' domestic cat. Sleeps 23.5 hours a day, but for the other 30 minutes she is a rodent-killing machine. I don't think that she would fare well with the Banana rat, but she is a great mouse catcher.

It does seem that the snap traps are coming up trumps for being the most effective for larger rodents and the bucket for smaller. Rats are highly intelligent.....you may need to change types of trap and resort to some sorts of poison as they may well learn to avoid the traps. 

Good luck with your eradication....and keep going with the score.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2019)

haha, I keep a squirrel stick in the 300 gallon horse tank. They get in to get a drink when it is hot and dry. With the stick that pokes out over the edge, they can get out.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 6, 2019)

Baymule said:


> haha, I keep a squirrel stick in the 300 gallon horse tank. They get in to get a drink when it is hot and dry. With the stick that pokes out over the edge, they can get out.


Probably a very dumb question...but is it actually for squirrels?
I have a squirrel in my yard that's either rabid or has that brain parasite that comes from cats...the one that makes rats/mice go toward predators...so they become easy meals.
This squirrel lets me get a foot away from it, I can spray it with the hose and it doesn't even run...it looks all scrawny and mangy too


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 7, 2019)

Squirrels.....the grey, of course, not the lovely little red, are a major problem in the sheep shed here. They come in for the chicken food/sheep food etc., scatter the broody hens looking for stray ears of corn in the straw and generally bite wires, wood and anything else which crosses their path



AmberLops said:


> has that brain parasite that comes from cats...the one that makes rats/mice go toward predators.


Wow, never heard of that....must consult Dr Google.

We have a live squirrel trap....a long cage where food is placed and which snaps shut when the squirrel gets inside. It's illegal to release them, they have to be killed. Over the last summer we caught 13.....all despatched by OH. It's not something I like, but they are very destructive .

Larsen Poultry Ranch, what is you rodent total for today?


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Squirrels.....the grey, of course, not the lovely little red, are a major problem in the sheep shed here. They come in for the chicken food/sheep food etc., scatter the broody hens looking for stray ears of corn in the straw and generally bite wires, wood and anything else which crosses their path
> 
> Wow, never heard of that....must consult Dr Google.
> 
> ...



Found a link to an article about Toxoplasma Gondii (brain parasite)
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/the-parasite-that-makes-a-rat-love-a-cat-86515093/
I bought a squirrel live trap and it's been out since April...still haven't caught one and they're everywhere! What do you bait them with??


----------



## rosko (Sep 7, 2019)

I am using the bucket trap shown on youtube that filled 20% with water. Everyday I find rats and mice inside although the number has seriously diminished since I use this system.

For bait I use peanut butter. The water in the bucket prevents them to jump out.

Home made...


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 7, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> What do you bait them with??


 This is the trap with the door open.





 

I just place a little bit of poultry corn on the plate inside. When the squirrel steps on the plate for the corn, the door closes.



AmberLops said:


> Toxoplasma Gondii


 Ahhh...that little nasty....yes it does send things crazy.

The trouble with the trap above is that someone has to kill the beggars after catching them......and I can't....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Probably a very dumb question...but is it actually for squirrels?
> I have a squirrel in my yard that's either rabid or has that brain parasite that comes from cats...the one that makes rats/mice go toward predators...so they become easy meals.
> This squirrel lets me get a foot away from it, I can spray it with the hose and it doesn't even run...it looks all scrawny and mangy too



Yes, it is for squirrels. When they get in the tank and drown, I gotta  take them out, drain the tank. clean it and refill it. I'd rather give them a sapling to crawl out on. Birds use it too. They light on the squirrel stick, get a drink and fly off. Once I startled a Pileated Woodpecker that was getting a drink. 

You need to shoot that sick squirrel, dig a hole and bury it.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You need to shoot that sick squirrel, dig a hole and bury it.


If i had a gun, i would!! I feel bad for it.
That's why i asked about the trap, i figured i could end its suffering after i caught it


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 9, 2019)

We are at 11 snap trap and 3 rolling log as of last night. We did a bunch of yardwork this weekend and trimmed a lot of shrubbery. Hopefully that will make the rodents more cautious and stay away. 

Going to try to move the quail shipping container and rabbittry before Wednesday. Good news is I can add another set of cages when they get moved.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 9, 2019)

OOOOOOOOOh.....I've got a problem, too. CATS. Yo be precise, one she cat and 2 half grown kittens which have appeared right behind my sheep shed (where I currently have 3 hens, 2 of which have chicks.). Never seen them before yesterday. We are way out in the sticks and well off the road, so not dumped there. There was a feral (nasty0 ginger and white cat who used to come into our sheep shed, but that is over 2 years ago and I haven't seen him for over a year. I went to the back of the shed and there were 2 identical white with black and brown splodges kittens (half grown)....they ran when I came round. Later I saw a glossy and healthy looking she cat who wasn't massively afraid of me. I told OH who ran out of the house with our BB gun muttering about toxoplasma, chick slaughter etc. I followed him closely and told him 'NO'.....don't fancy felixicide. Been trying to get hold of local cat welfare league all day with no success and trying to find out if I can get a cat live trap (or if there's any chance of catching them). They are way too frightened of me to let me get closer than about 50 yards..... but i'm fearful for the chicks and of what parasites they may be bringing.

Somehow, my problem and your problem, Larsen Poultry Ranch need to be bought together!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 9, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> OOOOOOOOOh.....I've got a problem, too. CATS. Yo be precise, one she cat and 2 half grown kittens which have appeared right behind my sheep shed (where I currently have 3 hens, 2 of which have chicks.). Never seen them before yesterday. We are way out in the sticks and well off the road, so not dumped there. There was a feral (nasty0 ginger and white cat who used to come into our sheep shed, but that is over 2 years ago and I haven't seen him for over a year. I went to the back of the shed and there were 2 identical white with black and brown splodges kittens (half grown)....they ran when I came round. Later I saw a glossy and healthy looking she cat who wasn't massively afraid of me. I told OH who ran out of the house with our BB gun muttering about toxoplasma, chick slaughter etc. I followed him closely and told him 'NO'.....don't fancy felixicide. Been trying to get hold of local cat welfare league all day with no success and trying to find out if I can get a cat live trap (or if there's any chance of catching them). They are way too frightened of me to let me get closer than about 50 yards..... but i'm fearful for the chicks and of what parasites they may be bringing.
> 
> Somehow, my problem and your problem, Larsen Poultry Ranch need to be bought together!


Good luck with the cat situation! The local cat rescue does a catch/spay/neuter program, I think this is how they deal with a mom/kitten group: if you can catch the kittens, place in a cage covered with a towel, then place the live trap with closed end to the kitten cage (that part uncovered), then the mom cat will get caught when she tries to get to the kittens and has to enter the live trap.

I checked the traps this morning and we are now at 12 snap trap 3 rolling log. This one trap is particularly effective, I think it's more about the location than the bait. I put it right where they seem to walk past and they just walk right into it.

I moved the other two traps around, I know the rats are moving through that area because I swept up all the droppings in Saturday and there's more this morning. Hopefully they will be successful. Getting super tired of dealing with these rodents. Thankfully they haven't gotten into the house so far.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 9, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Getting super tired of dealing with these rodents.


Good luck with catching them....took all summer to get our 13 squirrels.....but problem SOLVED!  I only wish I could get these cats to you )only the small matter of catching them and transporting them across the' Pond'!

In case you're wondering about the capabilities of cats....I currently have one cat that I claim ownership of, NO apparent rodent problem....not seen a mouse or rat in ages, and this little lady is a Rodent Exterminator of the First Order. Here she is with yesterday's catch which she prefers to my 'posh' cat food.



 

That's a half-grown rabbit that she has killed, carried back and, after showing it to me with extreme pride, is promptly eating......and, just to say,it looked very fat and healthy. Now, I'm an out-and-out strict vegetarian, but she's strict carnivore, and I respect that.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 9, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Good luck with catching them....took all summer to get our 13 squirrels.....but problem SOLVED!  I only wish I could get these cats to you )only the small matter of catching them and transporting them across the' Pond'!
> 
> In case you're wondering about the capabilities of cats....I currently have one cat that I claim ownership of, NO apparent rodent problem....not seen a mouse or rat in ages, and this little lady is a Rodent Exterminator of the First Order. Here she is with yesterday's catch which she prefers to my 'posh' cat food.
> 
> ...


Wow! Good kitty!! Although I might not want such a fierce huntress near my bunnies...lol 

My first cat was a tortoiseshell calico, she was a good hunter when she was younger but she's pushing 17 now and prefers to stalk the fridge and demand whipped cream tributes.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 9, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Although I might not want such a fierce huntress near my bunnies...lol


This is a bright cat.....she would never attack your babies. She would never touch my tiny chicks....they can run around her, she'd never attack domestic bunnies, she is friends with my dog, and never brings home birds.....I scolded her when she brought a bird home when she was little more than a kitten and she has never touched them since.  I sometimes wonder at our phrase 'dumb animals'....the cat (Diva) is super bright! Since keeping lots of animals I have learnt that we almost always underestimate their intelligence. Sheep are really VERY bright....sentient, individual, charming, dog/cat...accepted as bright....but chickens?....oh, they have a lot more going on in their 'bird brains' then I had ever known. I am almost afraid of taking another species on as I think I'll be too attached to their unsung intellect. And rabbits....had quite a few over the years...and don't let anybody say they are stupid. They make wonderful, faithful pets...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 11, 2019)

Ok, we are at 14 snap trap and 3 rolling log as of last night. I moved the traps around so they were better arranged around what I think is the entrance to where they are staying (under shipping container) and caught two that way. All of the ones recently are mouse sized, but I keep seeing giant poops so I'm pretty sure there's still some rat sized ones hanging around.

Some kind of good news, rats were spotted at my parents property, so if there's rodents there after we move the shipping container it's not my fault. Clearly the cats at my parent's house should be fired since they actually let one get into the house. Normally they are good hunters so I don't know what their deal is recently.

I also figured out a way to cover the top of the j feeders. I have been looking online with no luck for tops/lids to buy as the feeders that came with my used cages didn't have tops. Is there a site that sells them? I ended up using duct tape, I know the rodents could get through if they are determined but at least then there would be evidence and I'm tired of them getting free meals.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

I've never seen the lids sold separately...are your feeders metal or plastic?
I have a few plastic ones without lids, and I use small bungee cords to hold a piece of wood or plastic on top...the only downside is you won't be able to feed them from the outside.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I've never seen the lids sold separately...are your feeders metal or plastic?
> I have a few plastic ones without lids, and I use small bungee cords to hold a piece of wood or plastic on top...the only downside is you won't be able to feed them from the outside.


They are metal. I found there's a few different brands of the feeders but haven't seen the lids sold individually anywhere. I know they are sold with or without lids, so makes no sense to me that the lids aren't available. Maybe I should get my boyfriend to make some in his machine shop, it could be an untapped market, unless the things are trademarked or something.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> They are metal. I found there's a few different brands of the feeders but haven't seen the lids sold individually anywhere. I know they are sold with or without lids, so makes no sense to me that the lids aren't available. Maybe I should get my boyfriend to make some in his machine shop, it could be an untapped market, unless the things are trademarked or something.


That's a great idea! I have just about every rabbit supply catalog you can think of...and I've never seen just the lids for sale. Patent it and make some money


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 12, 2019)

15 snap trap 3 rolling log. 

Other good news is that one rodent was stunned and caught at my folks house, and then fed to the cat.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 13, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> and then fed to the cat.


Waste not, want not.....but make sure that you're cat is wormed very regularly as a rodent-supplemented diet tends to make them wormy! I worm my cat every 10 weeks (approx) as she is a great lover of eating her prey (field voles and mice in the large part).


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 13, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Waste not, want not.....but make sure that you're cat is wormed very regularly as a rodent-supplemented diet tends to make them wormy! I worm my cat every 10 weeks (approx) as she is a great lover of eating her prey (field voles and mice in the large part).


Yep, they get wormed fairly regularly. And they like to shove their butt in your face while being petted, so it becomes noticable when they've gone a bit long without being wormed.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 13, 2019)

No rodents this morning, but I had one run right in front of me last night inside the shipping container. It went down a hole in the corner that we thought was solid wood, so I found some bricks to cover that corner. They were undisturbed this morning, so I think that hole was successfully blocked. Dunno how many other holes there are in the container.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 20, 2019)

Shipping container was moved yesterday. It had to be empty or the company wouldn't move it. When we emptied it out we found a gap varying between 1-3 inches wide for several feet in the floor board. No wonder the furry jerks were getting in.

I was at work when it was moved but my boyfriend was there and said at least 6 rats went running from underneath the container when it was lifted onto the truck. Placement at my folks house was almost exactly where I wanted it, there is room on one side to set the rabbit hutch against the container. They are supposed to be moved today.

When I did the night check on the rabbits last night there was a rodent hiding along the framing. It scurried off before I could find something to whack it with but I tracked where it had gone, and then I went and grabbed the traps. I set them up so the rodents would have to walk past/over the traps to exit their hiding spot. This morning there were two rats caught by the traps. I'm hoping for a repeat tonight but I would settle for no rodents on the property at all. Current tally is 17 snap trap 3 rolling log.

Trap placement:



 



Spoiler: Dead rodents


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2019)

Keep going! The rats are losing!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 21, 2019)

Rabbits were moved yesterday, and as we were loading up the last two we heard something towards the rat zone. We looked after securing the rabbits in the car and it was a small rat, caught in one of the traps. It wasn't even dark! Darn things must have been panicking their food source was going away. 

Haven't checked this morning yet. 18 snap trap 3 rolling log.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 21, 2019)

Update after a long day of packing, moving, and cleaning. We caught 2 more rodents in the snap traps using the same locations. 20 snap trap 3 rolling log. 

We almost were able to add human to the method-of-rodent-reduction scoring system, but those suckers are fast. My boyfriend had started to move a tarp which had been left on the lawn overnight and discovered a small rat underneath. He grabbed a shovel and I grabbed a piece of wood and we moved the tarp which made the rat run. I grazed it but it kept running, away from the house and towards the property line. Hopefully it kept running and is someone else's problem now.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 22, 2019)

I think bunnyrabbit.com might have j feeder lids. If you've not checked there.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 25, 2019)

Yesterday we got another rat, big one this time. I don't know where they are still coming from, we really cleaned up the yard. Going to get rid of more stuff today. 21 snap trap 3 rolling log.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 25, 2019)

Have you thought more about the RatX?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 30, 2019)

So on Friday night I went outside to close up the lower level of the house (no internal stairs) and I find a rat (actually rat sized, one of the big ones) chilling on the patio. I yelled for my BF and we tried to get it but it did some crazy parkour climbing up the railing and then jumping down the stairs. 

On Saturday we checked the traps and there was a rat, I think it was the same one, who had set off the first trap with his leg, and second trap with his tail. We put him out of his misery as soon as we realized he was still alive, poor thing. 

We are now at 22 snap trap 3 rolling log.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Sep 30, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Have you thought more about the RatX?


I'm still wary of using it because I don't know where the rat will crawl off to die. I don't want to cause a smell or nuisance at the house, we are trying to list it this week.

We got the kitchen cabinets painted and should be able to get the cabinet doors done by Tuesday.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

If any rats show up while showing the house, quickly give it a name and claim it as a pet. Assure the prospective buyer that "Ralph" will move with you!


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 3, 2019)

Baymule said:


> If any rats show up while showing the house, quickly give it a name and claim it as a pet. Assure the prospective buyer that "Ralph" will move with you!


----------

